# Mud & Grass Remains In Focus



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Weather like this sure makes you appreciate the extra few dollars invested in quality rain gear...LOL. Lots of unique weather since the middle of last October. The constant theme, rain, fog, wind, rain, more fog, humidity, and all forms of condensation. If anyone in Texas ever wondered what living in England would be like, well, we're living it. Of course there are lots of positives. We're in no danger of being in a drought anytime soon for starters. And yes, living in Texas, we'll be crying for rain in no time and praying for cooler weather.

*Boat Fishing - Back To Schoolin*

On the fishing scene, things are shaping up nicely with heavy boxes of cool front catalyst fish coming off the flats. We though we'd see an accelerated mixting of Redfish and Black Drum schools over mud/grass but it looks like that's still in front of us. Capt. Chris Cady reported little mixing on a recent airboat red fishing trip and managed Redfish limits for guests. Capt. James Cunningham has been checking solid boxes of Redfish and managed Black Drum limits as well with Jeff P. and family.

*Wade Fishing*

Solid Trout and numbers are there for the taking while falling for artificial lures wade fishing mud/grass and areas of sand/grass. The fish have made a move out of the bayous for the most part and are ranging from mud/grass out to sand and grass. Capt. Chris Cady reported Trout running with active Mullet that led to a day saver yesterday. He said "it seemed like there just wasn't much biting and then we found some bait working and that's where we hit paydirt". Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

